# Auto Transmission hangs, engine revs when shifting from 2nd to 3rd



## jamie2780 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi, I drive a 2003 Nissan Altima 3.5 SE. Recently I have noticed that when driving normally, the transmission hangs for a second and then revs before shifting from 2nd gear into 3rd. Shifting in all other gears is normal. I recently took it to the dealership, and they told me they couldn't find anything wrong with it. The car is still under warranty, so I want to make sure I get this issue resolved before it turns into a more serious problem. Has anyone else run into this or do you know what might be causing this to happen?

Also, my heater fan seems to speed up when the car accelerates, and slows down when the car slows down. Any help on either issue would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## TreyB1127 (Sep 5, 2008)

It sounds to me like you may have a broken tooth in your tranny. not sure it could be a bad rev sensor too. If I were you I would just hope that my tranny broke before the warranty was up bc thats not cheap to fix


----------

